
Robocalls–and complaints about robocalls–are booming - el_duderino
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/12/robocalls-and-complaints-about-robocalls-are-booming/
======
tonyquart
This has became the most complained problem since years ago. I just read an
article that might be helpful for anyone at [https://www.lemberglaw.com/what-
are-robocalls/](https://www.lemberglaw.com/what-are-robocalls/). It talks
about robocalls, and how we could avoid them. Hope this helps.

